# 3 week old puppy possibly sick?



## Slater327 (Aug 23, 2011)

This I our chi's secon litter first one all were fine 

This time around they all seemed healthy as well but just recently one will not stop crying it had both it eyes open but now it seems to refuse to open it's left eye not sure if it's face wa wet from the momma licking cause it wouldn't stop crying or I it was a little drool

Please help I'm rather worried


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

If you're worried it's time for the vets,you can't wait with a puppy so young


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

michele said:


> If you're worried it's time for the vets,you can't wait with a puppy so young


I agree....


----------



## cchipman (Oct 7, 2010)

I agree too. Take it to the vet. Mom may have stepped on it and scratched the eye with her nail, or some weird thing like that. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

sorry to hear about the puppys eye...but it really does need to be checked quickly..corneal ulcers are very painful ...I have a little girl who had an ulcer and if she wasn't already non sighted in that eye she would have lost the sight do to the scarring from the ulcer, so time is of the essence in these cases...keeping your little one in my thoughts...


----------

